# Hersham Reptile Centre - Latest Video



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

Please have a look at our video for the Hersham Reptile Centre and let us know what you think.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am9YHYZWUcw

Remember it is all completely free!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you want an honest answer of what I think of your 'video'?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that a no then?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Dont get the 'free entry' bit - Arent all pet shops free to get in? Also the video gives the idea you only have one snake.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Grannykins, it's actually a cool little display upstairs from the shop. They have a great collection but as you've noticed, the PowerPoint presentation they have posted here, with the Deliverance themed muzak, shows mainly lizards. It's a great distraction to wander around, Mark has done a great job with it. Shame about the marketing 'video'. I get told off regularly for taking too long in the shop


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Can't rate this shop enough cheapest equipment by a mile ,


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

grannykins said:


> Dont get the 'free entry' bit - Arent all pet shops free to get in? Also the video gives the idea you only have one snake.


We do have lots of snakes as well on display.


----------



## DrummyGooders (Aug 18, 2013)

Reving old thread!! WOO!! :lol2:

Anyone know if the Hersham reptile centre is still open? I work near there now and heard about it. Drove there a couple of weeks ago and they just had a closed warehouse with a banner on front saying to call a number to order bulk packs of dog / cat food. Or did I get the wrong place?

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

DrummyGooders said:


> Reving old thread!! WOO!! :lol2:
> 
> Anyone know if the Hersham reptile centre is still open? I work near there now and heard about it. Drove there a couple of weeks ago and they just had a closed warehouse with a banner on front saying to call a number to order bulk packs of dog / cat food. Or did I get the wrong place?
> 
> ...


No it is no longer there - do a search on here "Surrey Pet Supplies".


----------



## DrummyGooders (Aug 18, 2013)

Stephen P said:


> No it is no longer there - do a search on here "Surrey Pet Supplies".


Thanks Stephan. Apparently I Rev threads! :lol2:


----------

